# Maxx Air Vent ??'s



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

This seems to be a must have Mod so I took a look at RVwholesaler's.com but I am unsure of which one's we should get. We are buying an 07 27rsds. Also, is this an easy mod to do yourself or something we should just pay the dealer to do? Lastly, how many vent cover's do we need? Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Cover ALL of your vents and I think the 27rss has 3. Easy to do yourself, about 20 minutes each. I would get the white ones but a lot of people like the smoke color.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

We have the 27rsds and we opted for the white ones. Easy to do yourself.

Bob


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

campfirenut said:


> We have the 27rsds and we opted for the white ones. Easy to do yourself.
> 
> Bob


F
White it is but which vents...Fan/Mate Vent Rain Cover Model 400 53.38...Maxx Fan 220.00...Fan/Mate Vent Rain Cover Model 800 70.61...Maxx roof vent cover 22.59....MaxxAirII 34.76...I don't know which one. So the RSDS has 3 vents then?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

1 - TurboMaxx fan
2 - MaxxAir Vent covers

No need for the automatic close covers.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

1 fan mate for any fans in the roof, the rest just the standard vent covers. Maxx Air of course.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, fairly simple to do. DH went on the roof and I chrrerd him on.


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> 1 - TurboMaxx fan
> 2 - MaxxAir Vent covers
> 
> No need for the automatic close covers.


Please tell me the turbo maxx fan isn't $220? I see the vent cover's are only $22.00 which is great!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No turbo max for me, just 4 max air covers. I only close them if running AC, perfect for letting air in and out.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> No turbo max for me, just 4 max air covers. I only close them if running AC, perfect for letting air in and out.
> 
> John


x2 (well, actually x3....1 for each Max Air Cover). No turbos needed!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> No turbo max for me, just 4 max air covers. I only close them if running AC, perfect for letting air in and out.
> 
> John


x2 (well, actually x3....1 for each Max Air Cover). No turbos needed!
[/quote]

x uh I







, but we also have the max air covers (we have 2 on 'the abi-one', and one in our house ( in storage). 29 rls has 3 vents, but the roof in the bedroom is so slanted, that we thought, it might not work as designed.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

White x 3.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i went with the turbo maxx fan and 2 maxx II vent covers. bought the fan to pull air into the the rig. i can open the window on the cool side and it makes a nice breeze though the unit. i mounted it in the kitchen area so when we cook it pulls the heat right out. i like it a lot. cost was $169. one caution, if not enough windows are open and the roof vents are open the fan will pull heat from the roof inside.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought three of these Max Air Vent Covers. They allow me to keep the roof vents open 365 days a year, in all kinds of weather. (Except when we've got the heat or the A/C on while we're camping.)

I think I paid $25 each, on sale. But that was late summer of 2006.

Mike


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

swanny said:


> i went with the turbo maxx fan and 2 maxx II vent covers. bought the fan to pull air into the the rig. i can open the window on the cool side and it makes a nice breeze though the unit. i mounted it in the kitchen area so when we cook it pulls the heat right out. i like it a lot. cost was $169. one caution, if not enough windows are open and the roof vents are open the fan will pull heat from the roof inside.


We just installed shurflow fan (which had high ratings as well) but not as pricey. Like above this was installed by the vent by the stove for the same reasons- pull the heat and smell out and blow fresh air in. It is to work like a ceiling fan as well. We have yet to buy maxx air covers for the other two vents. Some people swap out their bathroom fan due to noise, but we are keeping ours.

Cristy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

dmnmcutler said:


> 1 - TurboMaxx fan
> 2 - MaxxAir Vent covers
> 
> No need for the automatic close covers.


Please tell me the turbo maxx fan isn't $220? I see the vent cover's are only $22.00 which is great!
[/quote]

It is a very good fan. Any of the high efficiency, high volume fans will cost you. To cut costs you can get just covers but once you have the fan you will wonder why you waited. Also the Fantastic brand fan is also very good but since you are looking at the Maxx Air brand I would keep them all the same.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> 1 - TurboMaxx fan
> 2 - MaxxAir Vent covers
> 
> No need for the automatic close covers.


Please tell me the turbo maxx fan isn't $220? I see the vent cover's are only $22.00 which is great!
[/quote]

It is a very good fan. Any of the high efficiency, high volume fans will cost you. To cut costs you can get just covers but once you have the fan you will wonder why you waited. Also the Fantastic brand fan is also very good but since you are looking at the Maxx Air brand I would keep them all the same.
[/quote]

x2. I installed the turbo maxx a month ago over the kitchen and love it. I crack the window behind the sink, viola!, no more smells or smoke while cooking. BTW, I have a Maxx air II vent going on this week over the bunkhouse. Than I'll be completely covered!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The new MaxxAirIIIs seem to allow 30% more air in and out -- but for most of us we just get the good ol' MaxxAir White for 22.00 ...

Now if you go with an after market fan which I did (Not MaxxAir) i got mine for 120.00 at Camping Wolrd -- will suck the covers off the bed (well almost) -- comes with a fan and cover -- easy to install -- I don't cover the cover though fan -- but if i did i would use one of the new MaxxAirIIIs...


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I just put 3 Maxair II's on our tt in the smoked color. I chose these for several reasons.

The smoked color is like a pair of sunglasses that you can see out of and also allows more light in.

They come standard with hinges that with the others is an option.

They have more exterior vent area which being offset will allow air to enter from slightly different directions.

More air? I feel only so much air can enter through the opening in your ceiling.









Brian


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

I got 3 MaxxAir II vents and we can only fit 3 on our 23RS...are we doing something wrong? DH says there is a pipe in the way of putting on the vent, should we get a MaxAir I? Would that work on the front of the TT?


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Cari said:


> I got 3 MaxxAir II vents and we can only fit 3 on our 23RS...are we doing something wrong? DH says there is a pipe in the way of putting on the vent, should we get a MaxAir I? Would that work on the front of the TT?


I managed to get all 3 of ours on. The gray water vent was very close. 
It might of even had to open the opposite of the others. You do have the option of putting the hinge/lock on either side.

Hope this helps.

Brian


----------



## kibitzer (Feb 11, 2008)

We had gone with a Fantastic Fan. With all the opinions out there about this or that fan it was hard to decide between Fantastic and MaxxAir fan. We got the one with the auto rain sensor. It is still not covered though, and will not be on in the rain. If I cover it, the rain sensor is moot. But then it can be on when it is raining.

In retrospect, I could have gotten a MaxxAir fan, which can work in the rain.

The other vents just received regular MaxxAir 1 covers this weekend. They were easy enough to do yourself. The dealer even commented that it was a little too expensive for him to do versus me working. First one took about 30 minutes under the hot sun. After brushing off the sweat, the second one only 15 minutes. Although the instructions say to use an adjustable wrench, I used a socket for attaching the vent to the brackets.

I would recomend 2 items to take up there with you -

A- a piece of *plywood* to sit on and distribute your weight over the sparse roof supports.

B- a *towel* to rest your tools on, so as to not puncture the rubber roof. The towel also serves as a place to dump out the fittings and screws and such. It prevents them from rolling right off the edge of the roof!


----------

